
The Cult of Bootstrapping - nickb
http://use.perl.org/~chromatic/journal/35563
======
sammyo
Now we got a horse race. Arc vs perl6 - first company to do a million dollar
month with an [arc|p6] codebase. Any handicaping?

------
davidw
Reading that gives me a feeling like driving by an accident on the freeway.

